# What's Happening in April?



## Aquilo (Mar 27, 2016)

​

Over the past few weeks, there's been a lot of talk surrounding both *WF's Grand Invitational Poetry Challenge *and *NaPoWriMo*, and for the eagle-eyed among us, most will have noticed this logo attached to each event: 




​ 
For international members not in the know, April 2016 is US National Poetry Month, and  the concept and logo were established in 1966 by the Academy of American  Poets. To help show WF's deep love of poets and the work they create,  we've arranged a whole month of various events and challenges to help  celebrate and recognize everything they do. And that means wholehearted  participation from Writing Forums in US National Poetry Month, by hosting a mass of events that include the likes of WF's Grand Invitational Poetry Challenge and NaPoWriMo.

It's only right here that a full explanation of National Poetry Month  comes from the Academy of American Poets themselves, and on that note:



> *What is National Poetry Month? *
> National Poetry  Month is the largest literary celebration in the world,  with tens of  millions of readers, students, K-12 teachers, librarians,  booksellers,  literary events curators, publishers, bloggers, and, of  course, poets  marking poetry’s important place in our culture and our  lives every  April.


National Poetry Month, FAQ

To also promote and respect Fair Usage, please follow the National Poetry Month FAQ link for a full explanation on just how and why April came to be National Poetry Month in the US.

*What does this mean for Writing Forums?*

Basically -- A whole mommafeasting month of fun, games, and prizes!! 

Throughout April we're going to be hosting a number of events that  everyone can jump right into. From Exploraform and Poem in Your Pocket,  to NaPoWriMo and WF's Grand Invitational Poetry Challenge (2016), every  week is going to highlight and play with the full diversity and  durability that is poetic form and function (and maybe, just maybe --  make a few poets sweat with all the challenges, judging, and deadlines  taking place). There's going to be something for everyone!

*What's in store?

*We've broken April down into weekly events, each  with a little description, each with a link -- each hoping to give you a  multitude of activities to get involved with:

*
Week 1: *And celebrating the official opening of National Poetry Month:

*April 1st*: Official opening of the *Grand Invitational Poetry Challenge*. We're going Spaces Unseen for 1st, 2nd, 3rd, and 4th places in the GIP Challenge! Hosted by Pip and HarperCole, details found *-Here-*
*April 1st*: It's also the official Opening of *NaPoWriMo*. 30 poems in 30 days? Hosted by astroannie, see here for details: *-What is NaPoWriMo-*
*April 3rd*: *Poet Interview* with talented WF poet *JenthePen*. Hosted by Pip, over at *-Author Interviews-*
*April 4th*: *Exploraform*. Exploring poetic form and getting creative with different poetic techniques!Hosted by amsawtell, over at* -Poetry Discussion-* 

* 
Week 2
*
*April 11th*: *Exploraform*. More on form and function!
 *April 12th*: *Author Interview* with lovely WF poet *RHPeat*: Hosted by Pip, over at *-Author Interviews-*
 *April 14th*: Submission for the Grand Invitational Poetry Challenge closes.
 *April 14th Apri*l: *Poem in Your Pocket day*. You don't need to be a poet to tell us about your favorite poem. Check out *The Lounge* this day to get all the deets as we discuss our favorite poems, preparing for the big day, and sharing them with each other!  Hosted by am_hammy.

*
Week 3
*
*April 15th*:* People's Choice Award poll opens* for everyone to vote on entries into the Grand Invitational Challenge! Supporting fellow poets! Hosted by PiP & HarperCole*.*
*April 15th*: Continuation of *NaPoWriMo*: nearly there!!!
 *April 18th*:* Exploraform*
 *April 21st*:* Poem in Your Pocket day*

* 
Week 4
*
*April 22nd*: *Guest interview* with *Diane Lockwood*. Come check out our *Featured Guest Interview* forum for an intimate interview with accomplished poet, Diane! Hosted by am_hammy.
*April 22nd*: Continuation of *NaPoWriMo*
 *April 25th*: *Exploraform
*

*Week 5*: May -- the Results!

*May 1st:* *NaPoWriMo* duration winners announced. Medals Awarded!
 *May 2nd*: *Grand Invitational Poetry Challenge*, and *People's Choice Award* Results.


April's promising to keep the most prolific poets busy, and WF's most  prolific members offering water and shouts of encouragement as poets put  their best forms forward!


In celebration of US:

​


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Mar 27, 2016)

Great post! Around the same time, I was posting in Tech Central about this upcoming April! I'll add the events to the Calendar right now! 

Thanks, 


- Your Resident Techie Mentor


----------



## TKent (Mar 27, 2016)

Woo hoo! Sounds like fun!


----------



## Aquilo (Mar 27, 2016)

Oh wicked!! Thank you, Prinze!!


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Mar 27, 2016)

Aquilo said:


> Oh wicked!! Thank you, Prinze!!




And complete! No sweat.


----------



## Phil Istine (Mar 27, 2016)

Sounds great.  I'm just wondering what to do with my spare time!


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Mar 27, 2016)

Phil Istine said:


> Sounds great.  I'm just wondering what to do with my spare time!




Do you mean for the last week of March? Maybe I should start a Warm Up thread?


----------



## Reichelina (Mar 27, 2016)

PrinzeCharming said:


> Great post! Around the same time, I was posting in Tech Central about this upcoming April! I'll add the events to the Calendar right now!
> 
> Thanks,
> H
> ...



You're really owning it, huh?! 
Who knew a Prinze can be so techie! 


Anyway, thanks for the calendar thingy. 
Now I shall not be forgetful


----------



## Phil Istine (Mar 27, 2016)

Reichelina said:


> You're really owning it, huh?!
> Who knew a Prinze can be so techie!



Anyone who can make a slipper from glass must have something going for them.


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Mar 27, 2016)

Phil Istine said:


> Anyone who can make a slipper from glass must have something going for them.



Well, if the shoe fits and she doesn't expect more for her shoe collection! 

Here's the new warm up thread! 

I am looking forward to your participation, Mr. Idle Hands.


----------



## am_hammy (Mar 27, 2016)

I'm excited about this. Should be a great month of activities!


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Mar 28, 2016)

Okayyyyyyyyyy, this just came to me. I haven't even seen it on the thread (like at all. Nothing. Not even a word. Maybe I'm blind? It's just not a common thread.). I am willing to host an event in April. I am not sure when, but I am intrigued to host something. I will let you know before April 1st. 

Has anyone ever heard (or even tried) *Blackout Poetry*? I tried it out a few months ago before I came here. I am surprised nothing has surfaced. Well, here I am! I am willing to introduce a session of Blackout Poetry. I think it would be a little too much if it were a weekly event. It requires something previously written, like an article or book, to be marked up to something new. I could be wrong. Some people might have time. I might even throw a poll up somewhere. Yeah, you know what. I'll do that. If there's interest, I'll be up for the responsibility. 


Yours truly,

*Charmin' Ultra. 
*
_(I got you covered.)_


----------



## Reichelina (Mar 28, 2016)

Always reliable, Charming! No leaks!


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Mar 28, 2016)

In case _*anyone *_is interested, 

A NEW POLL IS UP!

_(Yes, I popped my poll cherry.)_


----------



## PiP (Apr 5, 2016)

How are you enjoying National Poetry Month celebrations WF style? 

Here are today's teasers... 

Have you read author interview with Jennifer Christie Temple (WF member jenthepen)? What a talented lady~! Check out her interview *< here >*

What about the challenging NaPWriMo Challenge? Could you write 30 poems in 30 days? How are our poets doing so far? Check out there progress *< here >


*


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Apr 5, 2016)

I will be going through magazines today on my day off from work. I'll be taking some photos, uploading them and incorporating them in a Blackout / Found Poetry session. ALSO, I have some great surprises coming for next week! The staff aren't even in on this!


----------



## PiP (Apr 12, 2016)

Have you checked out the author interview with poet RH Peat? Ron has been writing poetry for over forty years! Great interview! Read more <here>


----------



## TKent (Apr 12, 2016)

Great interview! Highly recommend it!!


----------



## Hairball (Apr 13, 2016)

Holy cow, that was amazing. Such an inspiration to all of us ... makes me want to do much more.


----------



## am_hammy (Apr 14, 2016)

Hello WF family.
I haven't forgotten about the discussion for poem in your pocket. Just gotta take care of some things this morning so stay tuned!


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Apr 14, 2016)

am_hammy said:


> Hello WF family.
> I haven't forgotten about the discussion for poem in your pocket. Just gotta take care of some things this morning so stay tuned!




Re: Found Poetry / Blackout Discussions

I am in the same boat. Between work and sudden events, my plans are slightly delayed. I am going to the hospital later today for a family friend. The cancer is spreading rapidly and it's only a matter of time.


----------



## PiP (Apr 14, 2016)

Hey, guys... that's why we say: Real Life always comes first.


----------



## Cran (Apr 14, 2016)

PrinzeCharming said:


> Re: Found Poetry / Blackout Discussions
> 
> I am in the same boat. Between work and sudden events, my plans are slightly delayed. I am going to the hospital later today for a family friend. The cancer is spreading rapidly and it's only a matter of time.


Strength to your friend, and to you, at this time.


----------



## am_hammy (Apr 14, 2016)

PrinzeCharming said:


> Re: Found Poetry / Blackout Discussions
> 
> I am in the same boat. Between work and sudden events, my plans are slightly delayed. I am going to the hospital later today for a family friend. The cancer is spreading rapidly and it's only a matter of time.




At the hospital myself. You and your friend are in my thoughts.


----------



## am_hammy (Apr 14, 2016)

The poem in your pocket discussion is up! Check it out *here*!


----------



## PiP (Apr 21, 2016)

Today is ' *April 21st: Poem in Your Pocket day*'!!!

Sooo... non poets...what poem are you carrying with you today? 

Is it humorous or sad?

Check out some of the suggestions << HERE >>

Which is your favourite?


----------



## am_hammy (Apr 22, 2016)

Hey everyone! Our interview for this month's Featured Guest Interview with Diane Lockward is here! Go take a gander and read about her poetic wisdom *here*!


----------

